

How to be a web designer - absjain

I would consider myself a good developer but an awful designer.<p>I can use Photoshop and know HTML/CSS. But there are somethings which you only pick-up in the industry.<p>What resources would you recommend and how should I go about improving myself.
======
saltydogmisfit
Sometimes learning how to do something well means you need to learn how it's
done poorly. Pay attention to things that "don't work" to your eye and avoid
repeating those mistakes when you design.

IMHO good web design is simple, accessible, and looks (and works) the same
across multiple browsers/platforms.

Maybe start by reading a blog like this one
[http://www.kmhkreations.net/2011/10/12/10-tips-to-
designing-...](http://www.kmhkreations.net/2011/10/12/10-tips-to-designing-a-
great-website/#.Tw4Qj83T2R8) and then build off those ideas as you continue
your quest.

As the author notes, "If you decide to follow these you may not achieve
Internet success, but these tips will surely help you start out on the right
foot."

------
jerickson
psd.tutsplus.com has a couple of layout type tuts to get you started. If you
really want to be good you should just steal as much as possible. Picasso once
said "Bad artists copy. Good artists steal."

Good design is an evolution. You will piece together other peoples work in new
and interesting ways and others will improve on what they see from you. Spend
A LOT of time on gallery sites looking at what works and try to replicate it
in your next designs. Soon a style will form and good habits will be in place,
at that point you can experiment with new things and give back to the
community with fresh new design ideas.

Good luck mate!

